# New bottomless triple basket



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Treated myself to a Rancilio branded bottomless triple basket (21g). Does anyone have any tips when it comes to dosing, and what kind of output, in weight, should I expect?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You may need to grind slightly coarser or /and tamp lighter. Try the 1.6 ratio. Ie coffee weight in gms times 1.6 equals liquid output weight. ( mass strictly speaking ) Try for taste and make adjustments accordingly to suit your taste.


----------

